# Schwinn Moab--Is this a good deal?



## garman (Apr 29, 2008)

Found this Moab on Craigslist. The guy is asking $100. He says it is in like new condition. He says it is a 4, but I think he may be wrong as the only thing I can find on the 4's is that they are 29's? I am having a hard time finding any info out the bike actually.

I have attached a pic.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It's a $100 what's the hold up? Buy it and ride it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Whether or not it's a good deal depends on what you want to do with the bike and if it's the right size. It could be a decent commuter/beater bike but for trail riding I'd keep looking.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

My starter bike was $140 gf wahoo from 1990 or something and didn't even have a suspension fork. I'm with DJ, go for it if that's your budget. Get on a trail already,
you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## garman (Apr 29, 2008)

I currently have a Bridgestone MB-5, with no suspension. Just looking for something maybe a little better, a little newer. I just bought my son a Trek bike with front suspension and I want to introduce him to some trail riding. Nothing crazy yet. 

Not sure what my budget is. I just know that the Schwinn Moab has an aluminum frame and a front suspension fork, though just an entry level fork. Just looking for something a little more trail ready!

Thanks for the replies!:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Back in the day, that was a nice bike. A notch above entry level and a nice riding hardtail. The geometry was based on the higher end Homegrown, but built in Taiwan, I believe.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

I had an almost identical frame for years, 2001, last year Schwinn was sold at bike shops. I built it frame up with some good stuff. Not a bad bike, but nothing special component wise from what I can see in the pic. I'd rather ride a nice rigid fork then that p.o.s. 6lb spring fork any day. Also, old school alloy frames very light, very stiff, very hard on the old body. I would venture to say your old b-stone has a better ride quality, I have an mb-3 and mb-4.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

garman said:


> I currently have a Bridgestone MB-5, with no suspension. Just looking for something maybe a little better, a little newer. I just bought my son a Trek bike with front suspension and I want to introduce him to some trail riding. Nothing crazy yet.
> 
> Not sure what my budget is. I just know that the Schwinn Moab has an aluminum frame and a front suspension fork, though just an entry level fork. Just looking for something a little more trail ready!
> 
> Thanks for the replies!:thumbsup:


Bridgestones were the **** back in the day, I don't think you'd be upgrading any by going with the Schwinn. I'd maybe sink some $$ into the MB-5 if it's in good shape. Then when you're ready to really mtb, you'll have a backup bike that you could even turn into a single speed if you were so inclined.

And also, that fork is not going to be much help, even if it's been maintained, which I doubt. Find a better bike with a better fork for more dough, that's my vote.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

There are two types of Moabs out there. 2001 and earlier which are the good ones (even came with XTR RDs) and then post-2001 ones that are Walmart level.


----------



## garman (Apr 29, 2008)

Ya, that is another issue about this bike. I can't tell what year it was built. The guy selling it said he got it new about 5 to 8 years ago. And he says it is a Moab 4, which makes no sense at all. 

I am thinking I may just upgrade the MB-5 with a new seat and handlebars and call it a day.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

That bike is way older than 5 to 8 years old. It doesn' have disc brake tabs, which were introduced in 2001. In fact, that bike doesn't even have V Brakes. I'd say it could be as early as '96 or '97. Again, not a bad bike for its day. Not as nice to ride as your Steel MB, though.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

garman said:


> Ya, that is another issue about this bike. I can't tell what year it was built. The guy selling it said he got it new about 5 to 8 years ago. And he says it is a Moab 4, which makes no sense at all.
> 
> I am thinking I may just upgrade the MB-5 with a new seat and handlebars and call it a day.


Biggest downside to my b-stones were super low handlebar heights. Profile makes a high rise handlebar, like 50mm rise with 25.4 clamp (rarity anymore), really makes handling and comfort better.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Its a fine bike for $100 if it fits you and meets your needs. This is the late-'90s variety which is a shop-quality bike *loosely* based on the Homegrown bikes (I had a '97 HG) complete with the Wishbone seat stays. Don't get hung up in all the tech differences between this and a modern bike...its a $100 and lots of us survived riding these on the very trails folks *need* 5" travel trail bike to ride now


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

if you can't put a 142mm thru axle on the rear and run 27.5+ tires on it, it's worthless as a mountain bike. you could die.

*sarcasm*

if you're going to ride "trails" other than hard-packed dirt and gravel paths, that bike might not be much of an improvement over a Bridgestone. I am not talking about "anything crazy," just normal mountain bike trails that have some hills, rocks, mud, and loose stuff that will be more fun on a more modern bike with better brakes and a better fork. you don't need the latest tech to have fun on a mountain bike, but that Moab is not going to be a huge difference from what you have.


----------



## garman (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the replies! I just ordered a new seat, handle bars and grips for the MB-5 and am actually looking forward to using it more!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Its a fine bike for $100 if it fits you and meets your needs. This is the late-'90s variety which is a shop-quality bike *loosely* based on the Homegrown bikes (I had a '97 HG) complete with the Wishbone seat stays. Don't get hung up in all the tech differences between this and a modern bike...its a $100 and lots of us survived riding these on the very trails folks *need* 5" travel trail bike to ride now


That's what I said in post #2.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

garman said:


> Thanks for all of the replies! I just ordered a new seat, handle bars and grips for the MB-5 and am actually looking forward to using it more!


You got more than one bar??


----------



## garman (Apr 29, 2008)

Finch Platte said:


> You got more than one bar??


Ya, I ordered an aluminum one and a carbon fiber one.....:thumbsup:


----------

